# My Neato Torpedo



## chosi (Mar 7, 2008)

My McKeon and McGrann torpedo from Washington DC.
 Cost me a small fortune, but it's definitely my most prized possesion.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice !  Thanks for sharing !
 I have always liked Torps .


----------



## aridice53 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Mike, and Welcome.
 That is one beautiful bottle!! Thanks for sharing!!

 Char


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mike. That is a rare and beautiful torp! ~Jim


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 8, 2008)

Great bottle I used to have one in a weird greyish blue green color also had a Henke & Maack Dc torpedo too Traded them for Baltimore sodas i didn't have. Did you get this one from American Bottle auction recently? Its a very nice piece of early Baltimore made glass.

 Chris


----------



## LC (Mar 8, 2008)

*Super nice bottle as well as color chosi. Thanks for posting the picture of it, do you know what period of time it dates to ?  I love the torpedoes, I usually most always see them from other countries, its always a treat for me to see them from the good old U. S. OF A. !*


----------



## chosi (Mar 8, 2008)

Yup, that's where I got it.
 I'd of loved to have gotten that Henke & Maack.  I collect DC beers and sodas, and it's so hard to find the really old ones.


----------



## chosi (Mar 8, 2008)

I've searched through all the old Washington DC city directories, and I've never found McKeon & McGrann as a team.  I found McKeon alone in the 1853 directory, and my guess is that this bottle pre-dates that.

 I put up all the information I know about each of my bottles on my website.  The info on this bottle is at:
http://www.chosi.org/bottles/mckeon/mckeon.htm


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 8, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's pics of the Mckeon and McGrann torpedeo I used to have.


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 15, 2008)

Back


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 15, 2008)

Henke & Maack


----------



## tomcat (Jul 8, 2008)

I really like topedo bottles.....especially the ones I have seen here !!!![]....however, I have only ran across a few which are now in my collection......thanks pals !!!![]


----------

